# clomid and miscarriage



## karen-lynne (Mar 14, 2006)

ive got pcos and previous cervical cancer, want a family so bad its all i think about!! i was on clomid for a month and metformin and shockingly it worked!!! i was pregnant, couldnt believe it.  then a few day later i had a miscarriage.  absolutely gutted!!! anyone every heard of a link between clomid and miscarriage i desperately need to know dont know how much longer i can take the nock backs!!


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Karen I am so sorry for your loss sweetie, I personally haven't heard of a link between clomid and m/c but please know that m/c happen for so many reasons out of our control, if you feel you need a shoulder to cry on then please feel free to come and visit the pregnancy loss board - the girls on there are great and so friendly.

Please do not give up yet sweetie


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Karen - Hi sorry to hear about your m/c the same thing happened to me on my first month.    I have tried to look into the link between m/c and clomid as my cousin told me there was a risk when I started clomid BUT so far i haven't found anything....in fact I did find a site that said the opposite!!! 
Maybe someone else on here can shed some light on it.
   
Sarah


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Sorry to hear of your mc 

I agree with the other ladies, I've not heard/read of a link between clomid & mc.  As already mentioned, there are many reasons why a mc can happen although I appreciate that thats obviously no consolation.

I had 2 early mc's last year (Jan & May) & had further investigations for recurrent mc's and was subsequently diagnosed with a couple of autoimmune blood clotting disorders which can cause mc & problems with implantation (have to have meds for this now - baby aspirin & clexane)...I also have bicornuate uterus/uterine adhesions & endo...apparently I'm classed as higher risk for mc & ectopic (damaged tubes)...despite all that I was still prescribed 6mths of clomid to "boost" - I ovulate naturally but it triggered my ovaries to produce more follicles and release more eggs...although I didn't manage to conceive whilst on clomid. I'm certainly no medical expert but personally I would've thought it unlikely that I would've been prescribed clomid if there was even more of a risk of me suffering from further mc's. I'm now about to start ivf in 2 weeks.

Are you having a break from the clomid following your mc ?

Good luck & take care
Natasha


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi,

I'm sorry to hear of you m/c. I had an ectopic and m/c this time last year, early, and it's very upsetting.

My fertility spec told me you have a higher chance of m/c and ectopic with clomid. Also, having these gynae problems enhances the chances of one sadly. Also, so does age  

I really hope you get a BFP again soon and things turn out ok. I know how scarey it is trying again though. HUGS.  Jo x


----------



## sweetpeapodder (Feb 6, 2005)

I'm sorry too to hear of your recent loss.

Dr Lesley Regan covers Clomid in her book "miscarriage - what every woman needs to know" - if you haven't read it, I'd thoroughly recommend it - it has helped me a lot and her style is very reassuring.

According to Dr Regan, the risk of m/c after taking clomid is between 20-30% (IVF is around 25%) - possibly the cause is due to the "overripening" of eggs because of the higher hormone levels - these then are less likely to implant.  She also expresses concerns regarding Clomid raising LH levels in PCOS sufferers leading to an increased m/c risk. 

It's not helpful for me to try and paraphrase what she says about it all (I'll get it wrong or alarm people!) , but I can say having read this and having had 2 previous m/c I am still taking Clomid, as without it I didn't ovulate at all, and the slightly higher risk of m/c is cancelled out by the no chance of pg without it  .


----------



## maxmarnie (Oct 27, 2005)

Hi Karen-Lynne

I know how you feel, I had my second miscarriage just over 4 weeks ago on my second round of Clomid 50mg, I have possible PCOS the doctor found small cysts the month I fell pregnant that's when he gave me Metformin but because I fell pregnant I didnt get a chance to start them, just when you feel your back on your feet after the first m/c its 10 steps back again. I have read about the connection between m/c and Clomid on various sites, some say that it thins the uterine lining so there are implantation problems, but to be honest there is so much it could be, thyroid, insulin problems, chromosomes, clotting blah blah blah that I have given up trying to cover all the angles myself going to make sure I ask for a more thorough check with my con or doc, but what I do know since I have had my miscarriages I have heard of soooo many people who have had them young and old, who have children now that, that gives me hope for the future xxx   

Max


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Hi Karen-Lynne

I had a m/c after 1 month on clomid and then went onto to concieve naturally and then m/c again. But I had 1 full term daughter after 5 months on clomid. So I wouldnt worry to much about a link between clomid and m/c. Sometimes it just happens for no reason. My cons said that sometimes the egg might not be quiet perfect and then a m/c occurs.

Try not to stress

Love Sal x


----------



## steph33 (Mar 11, 2006)

hi karen-lynn
welcome to ff ,sorry to here of ur m/c i understand ur pain
i too had a m/c after only 1 onth pof clomid ,a few months later went bak on it but come off it due to bad side effects and was given tamoxifen instead and ive had no probs with them ive ovulated for 4 months no ,no bfp yet but 1 step at a time 
i asked my consultant if the  m/c  was linked to the clomid and i was told there was no evidence but i later had other blood test and found out the reason for my early m/c's were that ive got  a blood disorder called  factor v leiden(FVL)this is where your blood clotts and in my case it clotted around the baby result m/c it is always worth asking ur gp to test for it wen they nxt send u for blood test 
take care of urself          
steph


----------

